

SOPA "explained" by The Guardian - flueedo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2011/dec/23/sopa-stop-online-piracy-act

======
flueedo
SOPA "explained" in a ridiculously bad, pro-SOPA funded video.

